# Libellés photos non transférés sur Icloud



## Villeroy34 (17 Décembre 2019)

Ayant décidé de passer de L'imac à l'ipad je vérifie que toutes mes données Imac se retrouvent bien sur l'ipad.
Et bien non !! Les infos enregistrées avec chaque photos présentent dans Photos Imac ne sont plus présentent dans Photos icloud et donc photos Ipad!
Existe-t-il une solution ? Si non je vais devoir resaisir mes informations !
Merci de vos avis.


----------



## fgfdgd (22 Décembre 2019)

Souci similaire et quand je supprime sur unr de mes photos, cela ne se répercute pas sur l’autre ibidule et Mac


----------

